# 2 Year Old Female Unfriendly



## ananas90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I got my hedgehog, Pinocchio, in November of 2011. Back when I first got her, I remember she was somewhat shy and hesitant to be handled, but over the past two years it has gotten to the point where I can't pick her up at all. I only pick her up when I need to clean her cage and in doing that today I ended up with bloody hands. I realize that the lack of physical contact has contributed to her unfriendliness, but it seems like a vicious cycle since obviously no one wants to be in physical pain just trying to hold their pet. Is it possible to change her attitude towards being handled? Is it too late? What can I do to work on rekindling my relationship with her? 

Thanks,
C


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am guessing since 2 years ago, she has gotten worse, but the problem is... By what? We need to figure that out by asking yourself "Any changes in food, bedding and temp?" 
Has there been any changes? Recently?

My goal is to get your hedgie nice!

Okay, so has your hedgehog been grumpy lately? Or was it just since you got her?
Maybe it's the temp? The temp is suppose to be 75-80. And she is suppose to have a reptile lamp and animal heating pad on/under her cage or the room can just be 75-80 I believe. Has her bedding changed any? If you have a litterbox, any change in that? Has your play-time went down some? Or is it a food change? Sorry for all the questions, I really strive to help.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pretend like you just got her and start from square one with the daily bonding:

- Put a t-shirt with your scent in her cage for her to get used to.

- When you take her out, if she's so grumpy that you can't handle her, let her just sit/sleep on your lap in a blanket without trying to play with her.

- Spend at least 30 minutes with her every day

- Don't use gloves to handle her as that will mask your scent

- Let her go at her own pace - if she wants to sit there and huff for 20 minutes while she gets used to sitting in your lap, let her. Putting her back in her cage when she's grumpy will only reinforce that huffiness.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

abbys is right. Just start from the beginning. 

I will add that sometimes it's hard just to pick them UP when they're cranky, so it might be ok to use that you-smelling t-shirt that you put in her cage to help cushion your hands while you pick her up. Then you can sit with her on your lap.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

its ok, i know rose was a big old grumpy butt, you can try some simple bonding techniques, but even if that doesnt work, you can always love her, give her a nice life.  all hedgies are unique after all.


----------



## ananas90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your contributions! I have always kept her on basically the same bedding and food, and yes, she does have a heating pad under the cage. She also has a wheel that she hardly ever uses anymore :/ so I feel terrible about her boredom in there. I think I will try the t-shirt thing, I did that with my first ferret too, years ago.


----------

